# Newsletters > Shakespeare's Sonnet-a-Day >  Sonnet #130

## Admin

Sonnet #130

CXXX.

My mistress' eyes are nothing like the sun;
Coral is far more red than her lips' red;
If snow be white, why then her breasts are dun;
If hairs be wires, black wires grow on her head.
I have seen roses damask'd, red and white,
But no such roses see I in her cheeks;
And in some perfumes is there more delight
Than in the breath that from my mistress reeks.
I love to hear her speak, yet well I know
That music hath a far more pleasing sound;
I grant I never saw a goddess go;
My mistress, when she walks, treads on the ground:
And yet, by heaven, I think my love as rare
As any she belied with false compare.

More...

----------


## Niamh

God, Its a long time since i read that sonnet! I had to study it for my leaving cert back in 2000. Seven years ago now!

----------


## ennison

It can take many readings. A clever rebuttal of overdone love poems

----------


## Admin

I find the first 8 lines tedious, but the last 4 are gems.

----------

